# E* plz add Setanta Sports! (was before Aug 2006 for EPL!)



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Some of us have been asking E* to add Setanta Sports for quite some time now&#8230; I think we finally have a valid reason!

Taken from soccertv.com:
_Setanta Sports USA to have live English Premier League coverage

Setanta Sports North America has sublicensed US video rights to selected English Premier League (EPL) matches each week during the 2006-2007 season from FOX Sports International (FSI) for broadcast on the subscription sports channel Setanta Sports USA (available via DirecTV channel 615 and the GlobeCast satellite TV platform for $11.99/month.)

As a result, FSI is NOT expected offer any EPL matches via pay-per-view in the US during the 2006-2007 season.

Setanta also announced that Setanta Sports USA will have English-language coverage of the French Ligue 1 and the Dutch Eredivisie during the 2006-2007 season, replacing FOX Soccer Channel and ESPN Deportes as the US TV outlets for those products.

English Premier League
----------------------
Season starts on August 19.

Coverage in the US will be split between FOX Soccer Channel and Setanta Sports USA. 
No more pay-per-view.
_

Am I the only one who hopes this finally gets done?!?


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

julesism said:


> Am I the only one who hopes this finally gets done?!?


No, you're not! Add me to the list as well.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Setanta has finally gotten rights for EPL again, huh? Not only that French and Dutch soccer club leagues, too?

Please send requests to [email protected] for this channel! I'll send my email to the right channels, too.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Please send requests to [email protected] for this channel! I'll send my email to the right channels, too.


10-4! I did that when I started this topic


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Oh my goodness, Setanta has finally gotten rights for EPL again, huh? Not only that French and Dutch soccer club leagues, too?
> 
> Please send requests to [email protected] for this channel! I'll send my email to the right channels, too.


I did send an email and this was their (non)response: (In other words, who knows when and if we will get this channel).

"Thank you for your email. We continue to look at adding Setanta Sports Channel to our lineup. At this time, I cannot comment any further on pending discussions regarding this issue. I apologize if this causes any inconvenience."

Sincerely,

Natalie Winters
Executive Office of Dish Network


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Oh my goodness, Setanta has finally gotten rights for EPL again, huh? Not only that French and Dutch soccer club leagues, too?
> 
> Please send requests to [email protected] for this channel! I'll send my email to the right channels, too.


I enquired about adding this (for Champions League coverage) last year, but as I understand it DISH refused to look at it coz they couldn't offer it exclusively!! Basically their childish attitude is screwing over their loyal viewers :nono2: It drives me crazy as I just know that this years Champs League prelim rounds will be on Setanta and with the sad, sad demise of Maxxed this will leave me with no way of watching them


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

hopefully they (E*) will get it right this time!


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

julesism said:


> hopefully they (E*) will get it right this time!


Ha, I wouldn't hold your breath mate! 

Here's the reply I got:

Thank you for your email. We continue to look at adding Setanta Sports Channel to our lineup. At this time, I cannot comment any further on pending discussions regarding this issue. I apologize if this causes any inconvenience.

To which I replied:

Official party line aside; are there actually any discussions going on at all or even pending?

This channel is buying the rights for programming that was on FSC leaving European sports viewers with way less options; it is also a pay channel so where is the risk for DISH?

Which got this response:

I am sorry I can not provide any further details.

Thanks DISH for your help...NOT!


----------



## ntaylor (Jun 8, 2005)

Dish - you have 1 month to get Setanta, or I'm gone. I don't want to do business with DirecTV, but when you remove the technology, the hardware, the number of HD channels, it comes down to the programming. And right now - DirecTV has it.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

ntaylor said:


> Dish - you have 1 month to get Setanta, or I'm gone. I don't want to do business with DirecTV, but when you remove the technology, the hardware, the number of HD channels, it comes down to the programming. And right now - DirecTV has it.


well, good luck to ya then!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I could be watching this right now... ohh wait, E* does not have Setanta Sports USA.... d'oh!



8:30AM ET
Setanta Sports USA
Kaiser Chiefs (South Africa) vs Manchester United (England)


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Slamminc11 said:


> well, good luck to ya then!


He doesn't need any luck...he just needs Direct!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

nice one!
come mid-Aug, that will be the case unless Charlie gets with the program


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

co_gooner said:


> Ha, I wouldn't hold your breath mate!
> 
> Here's the reply I got:
> 
> ...


Everybody in the top mangment at E is probaly on vacation for a month. Hang on.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

billpa said:


> No, you're not! Add me to the list as well.


Lets say that Dish does not add Setanta , I wonder if its possible for me to get Direct tv but just pay for Setanta monthly with no other channels??

I dont think Dish is listening to its customers
they are quite happy to add foreign language channels at every opportunity but 
when somoene wants some British channels Oh no !!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

PBowie said:


> Lets say that Dish does not add Setanta , I wonder if its possible for me to get Direct tv but just pay for Setanta monthly with no other channels??
> 
> I dont think Dish is listening to its customers
> they are quite happy to add foreign language channels at every opportunity but
> when somoene wants some British channels Oh no !!


No you will need at least a Total Choice or Para Todos package in order to order Setanta.


----------



## tripod (May 7, 2005)

My favorite EPL team got relegated last season,need Setanta sports to view the Championship Division.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

PBowie said:


> Lets say that Dish does not add Setanta , I wonder if its possible for me to get Direct tv but just pay for Setanta monthly with no other channels??
> 
> I dont think Dish is listening to its customers
> they are quite happy to add foreign language channels at every opportunity but
> when somoene wants some British channels Oh no !!


Spot on mate, if the EPL was transmitted in Urdu we'd be okay  What the hell is wrong with DISH?


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> No you will need at least a Total Choice or Para Todos package in order to order Setanta.


??????


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

ntaylor said:


> Dish - you have 1 month to get Setanta, or I'm gone. I don't want to do business with DirecTV, but when you remove the technology, the hardware, the number of HD channels, it comes down to the programming. And right now - DirecTV has it.


See Ya !!!

Like Dish is going to Pay Big $$$$ for some programming to save a few Subscribers............*NOT !!*


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Setanta also has their programming available via the Internet, aka "Setanta Broadband"...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

co_gooner said:


> ??????


Setanta isnt available as a standalone on D*. You need to have one of their regular programming packages in order to purchase it. I.E. You cant just order Setanta, you need to have either one of the Total Choice packages or Para Todos (Spanish) before you can order Setanta.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Well if we keep bombarding Dish they might get the picture -hey thats funny !

seriously though, I dont know how PPV works I DO know it is not under Dish's control
as I get the Eastenders package on Dish and its sometimes screwed up (episodes in wrong order etc) and when I call Dish to complain they tell me its PPV and out of thier control

so... IM guerssing with PPV , Dish transmits and just gets a cut of the fee ??


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

kstuart said:


> Setanta also has their programming available via the Internet, aka "Setanta Broadband"...


Setanta Broadband has a lot less content. They only show Carling Cup and Coca-Cola league matches with the occasional international match. I already have a subscription to it so I can tell you it ain't that great. Heck, they aren't even carrying the Gaelic games playoffs past the quarterfinals. Those are PPV on broadband.

This coming season's Champions League matches that Setanta has sublicensed will be shown on Setanta Broadband. ESPN's rights package now includes the broadband rights as well. Those broadband rights are included in Setanta's sublease with ESPN.

I had read a news article that both ESPN and Setanta would be simulcasting their CL matches with their respective broadband services (i.e. ESPN 360 and Setanta Broadband). That means live CL on the internet.

I would hope Dish does something soon. I heard an interview with Setanta North America's president on World Soccer Daily that they were in negotiations with Dish for quite awhile. They've offered the same deal they have with DirecTV. They expected them to be on board in the next six months. That was back in May. He hoped they would get the job done soon.

According to him, their is more interest in Setanta Sports then they had expected. He said that DirecTV had reached it's two-year subscriber goal within the first year. That even floored Setanta.

Dish is going to have to get on the bandwagon since Setanta will now be airing some EPL matches through a sublicense with Fox Soccer Channel and that FSC has eliminated the PPV/EPL live subscription package. That means lost revenue for Dish.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DougRuss said:


> See Ya !!!
> 
> Like Dish is going to Pay Big $$$$ for some programming to save a few Subscribers............*NOT !!*


I fully agree!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

here's the latest info via soccertv.com:
_
FOX Sports International (FSI) has sublicensed US and Canadian TV rights to an average of approximately 4 2006-2007 English Premier League (EPL) matches each week to Setanta Sports North America.

In the United States, FOX Soccer Channel and Setanta Sports USA will divide the 2006-2007 EPL season as follows:

* Saturdays at 7:30am ET: Setanta Sports USA
* Saturdays at 10am ET: Setanta Sports USA has the 1st and 3rd picks, FOX Soccer Channel has the 2nd and 4th picks
* Saturdays at 12noon ET: FOX Soccer Channel
* Sundays at 8:30am ET: Setanta Sports USA
* Sundays at 11am ET: FOX Soccer Channel
* Mondays at 3pm ET: FOX Soccer Channel
* Tuesdays-Fridays: Setanta Sports USA has the 1st pick, FOX Soccer Channel has the 2nd pick

The EPL will no longer air via pay-per-view in the US.
_
come on Charlie! Get Setanta Sports USA added! Only 12 more days until the season starts! This channel has more than just EPL games! I encourge everyone to keep emailing [email protected]!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

julesism said:


> here's the latest info via soccertv.com:
> _
> FOX Sports International (FSI) has sublicensed US and Canadian TV rights to an average of approximately 4 2006-2007 English Premier League (EPL) matches each week to Setanta Sports North America.
> 
> ...


http://www.setanta.com/portal/articl...2571c00060ffd4



> Setanta Sports' extensive line up will include LIVE rights to an estimated 62 Saturday games, including first choice of the Saturday 10:00 AM ET matches, approximately 28 Sunday games and a selection of mid-week matches, many of which will be announced shortly.
> 
> All games will be available to residential Setanta customers as well as viewers visiting any of the nearly 1,000 pubs and bars nationwide which feature Setanta Sports programming on DirecTV.
> 
> ...


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

Keep on writing guys...... and keep hoping, - stress that this may lead to large customer loss. C'mon you Blues!


----------



## WanFittit (May 11, 2006)

poopoo said:


> Keep on writing guys...... and keep hoping, - stress that this may lead to large customer loss. C'mon you Blues!


Have you seen the Setanta Schedule? - clearly they have the top choices from the match schedules, meaning that the majority of the ManU, Liverpool, Arse, & Chelsea games will be shown by them and not FSC. (How can something which calls itself a Soccer Channel sell away so many key broadcasting rights? - they'll need to change their name).

Have just sent an e-mail to Charlie, but doubt that will have much impact. What will get their attention is a good number of desertions to Directv, and it looks likely I will be doing that real soon.

Who wants to spend an entire season just seeing the likes of Wigan v Fulham every week? (No offence Wigan & Fulham fans, but you get my drift)


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

WanFittit said:


> Have you seen the Setanta Schedule? - clearly they have the top choices from the match schedules, meaning that the majority of the ManU, Liverpool, Arse, & Chelsea games will be shown by them and not FSC. (How can something which calls itself a Soccer Channel sell away so many key broadcasting rights? - they'll need to change their name).
> 
> Have just sent an e-mail to Charlie, but doubt that will have much impact. What will get their attention is a good number of desertions to Directv, and it looks likely I will be doing that real soon.
> 
> Who wants to spend an entire season just seeing the likes of Wigan v Fulham every week? (No offence Wigan & Fulham fans, but you get my drift)


Be sure to let them know why and how you left


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

According to Dish website tonight is a Charlie chat and you can go to Dish website 
and email your questions.
If we bombard them with questions for Setanta they might finally get it !
Im going to try and call in too !

Paul

Charlie Chat:
Monday, August 14, 2006
9:00 p.m. ET
Channel 101, 490, 580, 101, 490, 580

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customercare/charlie_chat/


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

PBowie said:


> According to Dish website tonight is a Charlie chat and you can go to Dish website
> and email your questions.
> If we bombard them with questions for Setanta they might finally get it !
> Im going to try and call in too !
> ...


Just done it, come on guys lets go all out and get them to add Setanta NOW!! First weekend of the Premier League is coming up!!!

You'd think that with lost PPV revenues this season that they'd want to recoup some money by adding Setanta


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> Just done it, come on guys lets go all out and get them to add Setanta NOW!! First weekend of the Premier League is coming up!!!
> 
> You'd think that with lost PPV revenues this season that they'd want to recoup some money by adding Setanta


Oops, just found out that it's a tech chat, but hell keep sending those e-mails in - it's the first ever game at 'The Grove' on Saturday - live only on ****ing Setanta


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

PBowie said:


> Lets say that Dish does not add Setanta , I wonder if its possible for me to get Direct tv but just pay for Setanta monthly with no other channels??


You can get Setanta USA a-la-carte with GlobeCast like that. Not DirecTV.

Somehow, I have a feeling DISH cannot afford not to add Setanta USA soon. Champions League and World Cup qualifiers/internationals last year was one thing. With the addition of Premiership this year, they cannot afford not to add Setanta USA. I expect this to happen soon.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

amen to that... hopefully a miracle will happen by this weekend so I can see Man U v Fulham. :eek2: 

Now I know what alot of women felt like when they wanted their Lifetime back! well sorta, we never had SSUSA so... :lol: 

COME ON CHARLIE! GOSH!


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Chandu said:


> You can get Setanta USA a-la-carte with GlobeCast like that. Not DirecTV.
> 
> Somehow, I have a feeling DISH cannot afford not to add Setanta USA soon. Champions League and World Cup qualifiers/internationals last year was one thing. With the addition of Premiership this year, they cannot afford not to add Setanta USA. I expect this to happen soon.


I read on Bigsoccer forum that negotiations are still ongoing. I'm guessing that Setanta have offered DISH the same deal as DirecTV i.e. ala carte and DISH want to include it in AT180, ITVN is looking more likely by the day


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Chandu said:


> You can get Setanta USA a-la-carte with GlobeCast like that. Not DirecTV.
> 
> Somehow, I have a feeling DISH cannot afford not to add Setanta USA soon. Champions League and World Cup qualifiers/internationals last year was one thing. With the addition of Premiership this year, they cannot afford not to add Setanta USA. I expect this to happen soon.


I read on Bigsoccer forum that negotiations are still ongoing. I'm guessing that Setanta have offered DISH the same deal as DirecTV i.e. ala carte and DISH want to include it in AT180, ITVN is looking more likely by the day


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd get Globecast equipt., but I worry about a 3rd dish on my apt. balcony, plus not sure what the initial start up/equipt. costs would be... I'll call a local dealer and find out.

I might try ITVN, but I'm going to wait until we get some reviews from those who took the jump w/o looking back first...

I've though about digging out my old RCA 420 DirecTV receiver(s) to see if D* would turn me back on w/o a commitment... that would be nice. I could kill my E* account, be happy with DirecTV SD programming with SS USA, and when/if Charlie adds SS USA, we sign up as a new customer thx to my roommate 

I really wish we'd see SS USA by Saturday on E*, but that looks impossible  I'll be leaving E* soon if it's not added in the next few days.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I can't see Setanta as a channel going into a package like AT180, not enough general interest and the price probably too high. It would be one heck of an addition to Multi-Sport, but again probably too expensive for that.

Perhaps Charlie is miffed that Setanta doesn't carry enough cricket.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

In case anyone has missed it, internet based ITVN launched Setenta Sports on Wednesday. If you have high speed internet it seems like a great deal.

30 day free trial and free hardware with 1 year contract and $14.95/month.

Link:
ITVN


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

jrbdmb said:


> I can't see Setanta as a channel going into a package like AT180, not enough general interest and the price probably too high. It would be one heck of an addition to Multi-Sport, but again probably too expensive for that.
> 
> Perhaps Charlie is miffed that Setanta doesn't carry enough cricket.


I'm kinda at a loss to understand what the hold up is then, what the **** are they negotiating about???


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

ITVN picture quality won't be as good as on DirecTV or GlobeCast.

ITVN is a bit of an upgrade on Setanta Broadband (+ the content like EPL they don't have on Setanta Broadband).


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

This is really pathetic......... always had the idea that Dish was open to "International Programming" but when it is something many want, they **** themselves........ they'll learn their lesson sooner or later when enough subscribers leave


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

poopoo said:


> This is really pathetic......... always had the idea that Dish was open to "International Programming" but when it is something many want, they **** themselves........ they'll learn their lesson sooner or later when enough subscribers leave


apparently your definition of "many" is different than theirs.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Not only does Dish not have it, DTV will show all of the weekend Setanta games for FREE. It says so on senta.com/na.
FSC is who we should blame, as setanta never won the rights. Fox made a deal with Setanta, prbably thought they would get a more steadier income from Setanta customer base than relying on PPV revenue. In a way it is cheaper to sub with Setanta than to pay for the EPL package. Fox will now only have ****ty games like Charlton v Fulham, Villa v Reading. Don't expect to see many Man U, ArseAnal, Chelsea and Liverpool games on FSC.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Not only does Dish not have it, DTV will show all of the weekend Setanta games for FREE. It says so on senta.com/na.
> FSC is who we should blame, as setanta never won the rights. Fox made a deal with Setanta, prbably thought they would get a more steadier income from Setanta customer base than relying on PPV revenue. In a way it is cheaper to sub with Setanta than to pay for the EPL package. Fox will now only have ****ty games like Charlton v Fulham, Villa v Reading. Don't expect to see many Man U, ArseAnal, Chelsea and Liverpool games on FSC.


Kinda makes sense for FSC; spreads the cost of the EPL rights package which is no doubt a buttload of money (has to be, so that the overpaid, pampered players in England don't miss out when the latest Aston Martin hits the streets!) E* were approached last year about this and have done f*all about it, by all accounts because they wanted the exclusive rights like they originally had with Gol TV, but as Setanta had already offered the deal to DTV Charlie boy went in a sulk and refused to add the channel, aww diddums.

Oh by the way, I think that you'll see plenty of games involving the top teams Arsenal included (are you a complete c*** all the time by the way, or just some of the time?) as FSC has the Sky 4pm Sunday game.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

mruk69 said:


> Not only does Dish not have it, DTV will show all of the weekend Setanta games for FREE. It says so on senta.com/na.
> FSC is who we should blame, as setanta never won the rights. Fox made a deal with Setanta, prbably thought they would get a more steadier income from Setanta customer base than relying on PPV revenue. In a way it is cheaper to sub with Setanta than to pay for the EPL package. Fox will now only have ****ty games like Charlton v Fulham, Villa v Reading. Don't expect to see many Man U, ArseAnal, Chelsea and Liverpool games on FSC.


Just about every sentence is wrong.

Setanta on DirecTV has a one weekend free preview.

The Number One match every week is purchased by Sky Sports in the UK and moved to Sunday 11amET/8amPT. FSC has retained the rights to that match.

On Saturday, Setanta has the first choice, but FSC is showing the second choice live at 10amET/7amPT. Since there are *FOUR* top teams, *Not One*, and you have listed them - ManU, Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool, then by showing the 2nd choice Saturday match, FSC will have _*two of the top four matches*_.

All 3 Chelsea matches in August will be live on FSC.

Also, the EPL is a league of 20 teams, which is what makes it interesting to begin with. A league of just 4 teams would be boring...

PS If you get ITVN, forget about DVR'ing the match, and make sure that no family member is downloading something during the match...


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been answered: will these (potential) EPL matches on DISH be in High Definition even if they _are_ broadcast?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

retexan599 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered: will these (potential) EPL matches on DISH be in High Definition even if they _are_ broadcast?


No.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

kstuart said:


> Setanta also has their programming available via the Internet, aka "Setanta Broadband"...


Not really, just a few items ...not their main sports.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

mruk69 said:


> Not only does Dish not have it, DTV will show all of the weekend Setanta games for FREE. It says so on senta.com/na.
> FSC is who we should blame, as setanta never won the rights. Fox made a deal with Setanta, prbably thought they would get a more steadier income from Setanta customer base than relying on PPV revenue. In a way it is cheaper to sub with Setanta than to pay for the EPL package. Fox will now only have ****ty games like Charlton v Fulham, Villa v Reading. Don't expect to see many Man U, ArseAnal, Chelsea and Liverpool games on FSC.


Yes and the extra bad news appears to be that these games will not be re-broadcast on FSC later in the week. Last season, the PPV matches we usually repeated on Wednesday, so if I was to cheap to pay for Man U versus Fullam, I could always watch it a few days later. So there was rarely a week that I could not watch Man U, things look bleak!


----------



## WanFittit (May 11, 2006)

Just been reading about a new broadband based tv service, which may offer hope. They don't carry much (at this stage at least) but you can subscribe for the Setanta TV Channel for $15 per month.

So while it wouldn't replace the satelite service it might complement it, by providing the coverage of the top EPL games that everyone wants.

The unknown is what the receeption will be like.......but assuming it's reasonable, it might be worth dropping down to a cheaper package from D* - because if your getting Setanta, who needs the FSC channel? That way you might just be increasing your total monthly bill by about $5.

Lots of if's and but's with a new unknown service, but it seems to be a possibility.

SORRY - for the repetition - just noticed that someone has already mentioned the ITVN service......


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Well this week on FSC we did get a Chelsea game today but yesterday was awful (sorry to the fans of those clubs) 
Today I never got to see the Mighty United stick it to Fulham

So Ive paid up to Sept 1 with Dish If no Setanta by then 
then Direct tv will be in my house from Sept 2 .

We only got Dish for the Eastenders package really
that just means I'll have to download it from a bit torrent site.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

amen brotha!
I'm sad I do not get to see the 5-1 trashing! Thanks alot Charlie!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

PBowie said:


> Well this week on FSC we did get a Chelsea game today but yesterday was awful (sorry to the fans of those clubs)
> Today I never got to see the Mighty United stick it to Fulham
> 
> So Ive paid up to Sept 1 with Dish If no Setanta by then
> ...


I got to see the Man U goals on Fox Sports World Report but that was it. 

The ITVN broadband carries very little football and no EPL games.


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Not to rub salt my fellow footy brothers, but Setanta has United against Charlton on Wednesday afternoon of this week and again on Saturday against Watford. That could be another six points for you.



<---Avatar--- Of course, I hope it's zero points!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

billpa said:


> Not to rub salt my fellow footy brothers, but Setanta has United against Charlton on Wednesday afternoon of this week and again on Saturday against Watford. That could be another six points for you.
> 
> <---Avatar--- Of course, I hope it's zero points!


That's what kills me. My fav. team is Man. Utd. and not only did I miss the trashing of Fulham, I'm going to miss the next 2 games. I looked in the EPG for the whole week and not a single Man. Utd. game. Actually, the Sunday match of Chelsea vs. Man. City was incorrectly labeled in the info as a Chelsea vs. Man. Utd. match.

But if you're a Chelsea fan, you'll appreciate the 2 new Chelsea games this week. I hate to see my rival teams. C'mon, where's Setanta on DISH?!


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> That's what kills me. My fav. team is Man. Utd. and not only did I miss the trashing of Fulham, I'm going to miss the next 2 games. I looked in the EPG for the whole week and not a single Man. Utd. game. Actually, the Sunday match of Chelsea vs. Man. City was incorrectly labeled in the info as a Chelsea vs. Man. Utd. match.
> 
> But if you're a Chelsea fan, you'll appreciate the 2 new Chelsea games this week. I hate to see my rival teams. C'mon, where's Setanta on DISH?!


The Chelsea fans havn't been hurt by this just yet...but I'm sure we will be. It's a long season.


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

billpa said:


> The Chelsea fans havn't been hurt by this just yet...but I'm sure we will be. It's a long season.


Chelsea v. L'pool will be on setanta, along with all the Carling cup! AHHH!:nono2:


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

PBowie said:


> Well this week on FSC we did get a Chelsea game today but yesterday was awful (sorry to the fans of those clubs)
> Today I never got to see the Mighty United stick it to Fulham
> 
> So Ive paid up to Sept 1 with Dish If no Setanta by then
> ...


Not a whole lot is known about the quality of ITVN yet.

But why do you need a drastic move like switch to DirecTV? You could add GlobeCast instead and get your Setanta AND keep DISH and continue getting your Eastenders.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I got to see the Man U goals on Fox Sports World Report but that was it.
> 
> The ITVN broadband carries very little football and no EPL games.


That is where you are wrong. Setanta Sports on ITVN is the exact same channel as the channel on DirecTV. You are getting confused with Setanta Broadband which carries little football. I've got Setanta Broadband. ITVN is cable TV over the internet similar to Vonage for internet phone service.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Am now hearing Setanta Extra is only available on DirecTV, not GlobeCast. Already knew ITVN doesn't have it. This makes it all more important Setanta and DISH deal gets worked out very soon, with Setanta Extra and everything.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Setanta Extra Channel 670 is for overflow events on Setanta. It starts on Saturday with a Rugby match.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Sign this online petition to send to charlie !!

http://www.petitiononline.com/082106SS/petition.html


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Chandu,

You keep mentioning Globecast... I would consider getting it but sadly I have a hard time justifing a minimum of ~$200 for the equipt. for 1 channel. I do not speak any other languages, so the FTA channels do not interest me. Also, my apt. mgr's and I would not be fond of a 3rd dish cluttering up my balcony.

If Dish adds the channel soon, it's win/win for everyone. I'm willing to wait a few more days to see this happen.

If Dish does not add the channel, then I'll go with Globecast or I will most likely dig out an old D* receiver and reactivate my acct for the 2 Setanta channels that D* will have. I realize that I must also pay for a base package. I'd sign up as a new customer, but do not want a 12-18 mth commitment, esp. when/if Dish adds the channel


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

julesism said:


> Chandu,
> 
> You keep mentioning Globecast... I would consider getting it but sadly I have a hard time justifing a minimum of ~$200 for the equipt. for 1 channel. I do not speak any other languages, so the FTA channels do not interest me. Also, my apt. mgr's and I would not be fond of a 3rd dish cluttering up my balcony.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you that getting it added to DISH is a win/win for all. But is that in our hands? Short of that, I can only suggest a possible alternative and GlobeCast seemed to be the better of it, until I heard that it won't carry Setanta Extra.

BTW, isn't the hassle of putting up a separate DirecTV dish the same as putting up a separate GlobeCast dish?


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Chandu said:


> BTW, isn't the hassle of putting up a separate DirecTV dish the same as putting up a separate GlobeCast dish?


si, but it doesn't cost the extra $$$ up front and hopefully it would be a temp fix, I've got everything in storage from when I was with D* 

If/when Dish gets the main channel but not extra, it would be worth droppin E* altogether! That's why I'm just waiting for Charlie's move...


----------



## kable3nupe (Aug 22, 2006)

All soccer fans please send emails to dish network at ([email protected]) requesting them to add SETANTA SPORTS as one of their sports packages... Also, make sure you cc ---- [email protected].

FSC is not up to par with the EPL or French league 1 games as before. SETANTA SPORTS will be a big hit on Dish Network...

Lets get the ball rolling...Pass the word.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I received the following from the Dish head of programming department a couple of days ago:


> Ken,
> 
> We are talking and have been for several weeks. I know Premier starts
> today. Watched the Liverpool game in England last weekend, great header
> ...


This is good to hear, because it means that Dish actually do have some understanding of the EPL programming itself, and sounds like both sides actually do want to conclude a deal.

That said, it may take a little while even after there is an "agreement", simply because it is a new channel, there are questions of "which satellite", legal contract issues, finance issues, uplink method, etc. etc.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

This is good news, who is this person?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Eric Sahl, right? I guess he's into EPL, also. Only if his fav. team is Man. Utd. also, he'll know that he's missing out on their games so far.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

kstuart said:


> I received the following from the Dish head of programming department a couple of days ago:
> 
> This is good to hear, because it means that Dish actually do have some understanding of the EPL programming itself, and sounds like both sides actually do want to conclude a deal.
> 
> That said, it may take a little while even after there is an "agreement", simply because it is a new channel, there are questions of "which satellite", legal contract issues, finance issues, uplink method, etc. etc.


Thanks Ken, sounds more promising at least, although I'm a bit confused as to what they are talking about. Are DISH trying to negotiate a different deal to what D* have? Does anyone have a handle on what the sticking points are?


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Let's all sing from the terraces:

Come on Charlie, Come on Charlie, Come on Charlie...


----------



## kable3nupe (Aug 22, 2006)

You are not the only one... i've been sending massive emails to dish network about this subject. I finally spoke to someone from setanta sports and they told me whenever i send an email to dish to cc setanta sports on it ([email protected]). So lets get this movement going...

kable3nupe



julesism said:


> Some of us have been asking E* to add Setanta Sports for quite some time now&#8230; I think we finally have a valid reason!
> 
> Taken from soccertv.com:
> _Setanta Sports USA to have live English Premier League coverage
> ...


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

billpa said:


> Let's all sing from the terraces:
> 
> Come on Charlie, Come on Charlie, Come on Charlie...


NICE! :hurah: 
I guess we can keep the chants polite for the time being


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> Are DISH trying to negotiate a different deal to what D* have? Does anyone have a handle on what the sticking points are?


Whatever they do, they better negotiate to include Setanta Extra as part of the deal as well. Otherwise, it's still advantage DirecTV as far as Setanta USA is concerned.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Someone posted this even more encouraging email interchange on another Forum:


> Good morning Eric. Can you please advise if or when Setanta may be added to the Dish Network lineup? My gut feeling tells me that Dish does not consider it a priority given that the first weekend of EPL games has arrived without the channel being picked up.
> 
> His reply -
> 
> ...


( Since Setanta raises their subscription price to $15/month on September 15th, my hunch is that it will start on Dish on that date, which fits "a few more weeks".)


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

kstuart said:


> Someone posted this even more encouraging email interchange on another Forum:
> 
> ( Since Setanta raises their subscription price to $15/month on September 15th, my hunch is that it will start on Dish on that date, which fits "a few more weeks".)


This would be great, I can handle the wait until mid-September. I notice now that Fox SPorts World Report at 10 PM does not even show goal highlights from games that Setanta has rights to. So, did not get to see Man U's three goals against Charlton


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

kstuart said:


> Someone posted this even more encouraging email interchange on another Forum:
> 
> ( Since Setanta raises their subscription price to $15/month on September 15th, my hunch is that it will start on Dish on that date, which fits "a few more weeks".)


I was going to go over to Direct on Sep1 but that reply from Dish made me a bit hopeful so im gonna give them until Oct 1.
If no Setanta by then im heading over to >>>>>Direct TV

I still may go over anyways because Murdoch owns Direct and also Sky uk, and I would hope one day to get more British TV channels.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Someone posted this even more encouraging email interchange on another Forum:
> 
> ( Since Setanta raises their subscription price to $15/month on September 15th, my hunch is that it will start on Dish on that date, which fits "a few more weeks".)


I e-mailed Setanta and asked if they could tell me what the sticking points in the negotiations were and got the following response:

"I honestly don't know what the sticking points are with Dish. I believe that we should know by the middle of Sept if the deal is a go or not. Sorry to leave you hanging, but that is as specific as I can be!"

Sounds as if D Day could be the 15th!!! Keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I got my Setanta setup, and keeping my DISH too. With World Sport HD and ESPN Deportes being exclusive to DISH (for now), I have no intention of leaving DISH. And I'm not missing a thing about English Premiership, Rugby Union, Australian Football from Setanta.

I think I'll now have less and less time being on these boards complaining about why such and such doesn't have this channel, and instead busy just watching so much content.

Anyway, there you go Charlie. You still haven't added Setanta, and my Setanta specific money is going to a competitor of yours, when it could have gone to you.


----------



## dah_sab (Jul 12, 2006)

Chandu said:


> Anyway, there you go Charlie. You still haven't added Setanta, and my Setanta specific money is going to a competitor of yours, when it could have gone to you.


So you got a DirecTV dish? Thought you might try ITVN.

ExpressVu fills some of the Setanta gaps for me. If there's something I really want to see - well, torrents are a much more viable option for football than they were even a year ago. But if DISH doesn't do a deal soon w/Setanta I may be tempted to try ITVN.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

dah_sab said:


> So you got a DirecTV dish? Thought you might try ITVN.


I used to have Setanta subscription from GlobeCast. But I stopped it after hearing about DirecTV exclusive Setanta Xtra. Keeping the Ku-Band dish for random FTA stuff.

I now have the cheapest possible DirecTV setup (and no, it's not as expensive as $30 a month) coupled with a-la-carte Setanta, and a dual tuner DVR. I got all I need for now.

No, I never had intention of going to ITVN. Why would I possibly want that when I already had GlobeCast? ITVN picture quality is inferior to GlobeCast. And they don't have any DVR solution. (Not that GlobeCast did either, but it was possible to setup an inferior/hacked up recording setup with them. Which is another reason for me to dump them. I used to whine about their crappy receiver quite a lot.)

I feel I have right now, one of the most cost-optimized and content-maximized solution.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Setanta to Dish might make me switch.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Get ready to hit Charlie with Phone calls and emails for Setanta !!

Charlie Chat LIVE September 11 at 9 PM ET


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

PBowie said:


> Get ready to hit Charlie with Phone calls and emails for Setanta !!
> 
> Charlie Chat LIVE September 11 at 9 PM ET


My bet is that his screeners will never allow your call to go to him.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> My bet is that his screeners will never allow your call to go to him.


Unless they have already finished the deal, in which case they will use the call as a way to announce it.
Remember that we have confirmed that both Dish and Setanta want to have Setanta on Dish, so it is only a matter of working out the details.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

fsquid said:


> Setanta to Dish might make me switch.


check that, Setanta on DISH would make me call them up in a split second.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

for the Soccer fans - i posted some info on FSC's Euro 2008 games in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62979 ( post # 9 there)

The entire article is here:
http://www.globeinvestor.com/servlet/ArticleNews/story/BWIRE/20060831/20060831005522 ("Exclusive Coverage of Euro 2008 Qualifiers Begins This Saturday, September 2, on Fox Soccer Channel")


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Unless they have already finished the deal, in which case they will use the call as a way to announce it.
> Remember that we have confirmed that both Dish and Setanta want to have Setanta on Dish, so it is only a matter of working out the details.


I e-mailed Eric Stahl over at DISH and got the following reply:

_Still talking, but no deal yet._

Still talking about what???????? I asked him outright if this was actually going to happen this season and am still waiting for a reply!!!! I have a bad feeling about this - I think that Charlie boy is being his usual pig headed self. With the Champions League approaching fast, I hear Rupert calling, and I hate Rupert


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

There is a podcast over at epltalk.com with the head of programming for Setanta North America. Give it a listen. He talks about trying to get on DISH and he sounded like he expected them on it before the end of the calendar year.

In fact, here is a link to the page: http://epltalk.libsyn.com/


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

fsquid said:


> There is a podcast over at epltalk.com with the head of programming for Setanta North America. Give it a listen. He talks about trying to get on DISH and he sounded like he expected them on it before the end of the calendar year.
> 
> In fact, here is a link to the page: http://epltalk.libsyn.com/


Thanks for the link, I listened to it a while a go, I still think that Charlie's pig headedness is gonna cause problems


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

fsquid said:


> There is a podcast over at epltalk.com with the head of programming for Setanta North America. Give it a listen. He talks about trying to get on DISH and he sounded like he expected them on it before the end of the calendar year.
> 
> In fact, here is a link to the page: http://epltalk.libsyn.com/


That's ancient - way before any of the subsequent events in this thread.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

my apologies, please forgive me.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

co_gooner said:


> I e-mailed Eric Stahl over at DISH and got the following reply:
> 
> _Still talking, but no deal yet._
> 
> Still talking about what????????


Robert Huth announced in a Germany team press conference *before the World Cup* that he had agreed terms with Middlesbrough Football Club.

The paperwork was not signed by Chelsea FC executives until after the August 31 midnight deadline, and they had to get the FA to make a special exception to allow the transfer.

Contracting to have a television channel broadcast over satellite to subscribers, collect money, distribute it, etc. is far more complicated than transferring one player.

Back in the 1870's, you bought a piece of land by putting a sack of gold on someone's table and shaking hands. In the 21st Century, *everything* seems to take f___ing forever, so get used to it.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

If you've got broadband then you can get it now. Free set-top-box as well so you don't have to watch TV on your computer.

ipcasters.tv


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Robert Huth announced in a Germany team press conference *before the World Cup* that he had agreed terms with Middlesbrough Football Club.
> 
> The paperwork was not signed by Chelsea FC executives until after the August 31 midnight deadline, and they had to get the FA to make a special exception to allow the transfer.
> 
> ...


I take your point, but hasn't Setanta USA been available since like May 2005 or something


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

co_gooner said:


> I take your point, but hasn't Setanta USA been available since like May 2005 or something


Yes, but Dish has only been in negotiations since Setanta arranged to show the EPL matches.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

No Setanta on the uplink reports. It's rare to see a channel uplinked and made available on the same day, let alone the usual 1 to 2 week wait for testing and what not.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm guessing that if Setanta is added it will be for $15 a month?


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Lets email [email protected] and tell him to tell us one way or another. Let him know if he is not going to have it then we will sub to DTV.

Also, I hope if they do get the channel is to have a al-a-carte soccer packeage with Setants USA, FSC and GOLTV.

I am sick and tired of Dish's game, I have had my VIP211 replaced twice and still is giving me problems. The last one was supposed to be from a new batch. Still giving problems with no sound, called them and they said they don't have new batches and are aware of the problems and will no longer be exchanging the 211's.
So I am already really pissed.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Charlie Chat tonight !!

lets bombard him with emials and phone calls 
at least one of us must get through !!!


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> No Setanta on the uplink reports. It's rare to see a channel uplinked and made available on the same day, let alone the usual 1 to 2 week wait for testing and what not.


A channel can be *announced* without making it available that same day.

In fact, many channels are announced with the availability date ("Call after September 24th to subscribe.")



> Charlie Chat tonight !!
> lets bombard him with emials and phone calls
> at least one of us must get through !!!


What is the point of that ?

The head of the programming Dept at Dish has said that they want to add Setanta.

Why not "bombard" Setanta with emails and phone calls instead ??


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I actually got through on the phone last night, they passed me around to about 3-4 different people-all the the while I was hoping to get to talk to chaz

then the last person (didnt get his name) said the lines were all busy and what was my
question, so I asked anout Setanta, told him theres no EPL package and that there's a lot of us that wants the PPV channel.
he told me and i Quote "it should be on in about 4 weeks"

now Im not going to hold my breath - either he just wanted to get me off the phone or
was telling the truth-time will tell my friends ....


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

This statement from the Charlie Chat spells little good news for Setanta:

"Process on all new channels:
Does the channel fit the needs of our customers?
Do we have capacity on our satellites?
Can we strike a fair deal?

NFL Network and Oxygen were heavily requested and added this year. Demand is not as high for any other channel."


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

johnstred said:


> This statement from the Charlie Chat spells little good news for Setanta:
> 
> "Process on all new channels:
> Does the channel fit the needs of our customers?
> ...


I would think that 
1oes the channel fit the needs of our customers?--Yes ! we are asking for it ! its a PPV channel therefore not everyone is forced to buy it.
2: Do we have capacity on our satellites? -Yes again !! if they got room for all those
music channels that I never listen to, all the religious channels I never watch and all the 
shopping channels I never watch and all the spanish channels I never watch I think they got room for Setanta.
3: Can we strike a fair deal? - of course ! if direct tv can -so can Dish !

thems just my opinions....


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is the response I received from the email i sent to Charlie Chat.

C&P
With regard to your other concern, specific information regarding your request for Setanta Sports channel is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
End C&P


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I reckon it's time to renew my friendship with Dave.... I hope he's forgotten about me leaving him for Charlie 5 years ago! :hurah:


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

There is no need to leave one for another. It is possible to accomodate both platforms, keeping one in near a-la-carte mode without having to shell out a fortune. Just ask me. Dropping DISH to get Setanta would deprive you from the ability to access ESPN Deportes and World Sport HD. Today, I'm able to watch 5 Champions League matches - 1 from ESPN2, 2 from ESPN Deportes and 2 from Setanta USA because I didn't make an incorrect assumption that having DISH precludes you from getting DirecTV. And it doesn't cost a fortune, seriously.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg

I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Chandu said:


> Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg
> 
> I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


Good grief son!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Chandu said:


> Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg
> 
> I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


lolz! nice. 
I'm prolly just gonna try the DirecTV basic pack you mentioned on bigsoccer + setanta using old equipt. of mine. That way I'll be month-to-month and hang on to Dish for now.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Chandu said:


> Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg
> 
> I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


Chandibhai, you have a lot of time on your hands. LOL


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Chandu said:


> Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg
> 
> I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


Where does the second ESPN Deportes channel come from with a different match ? 

PS Good match right now on ESPN2 - ManU vs Celtic .


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Chandibhai, you have a lot of time on your hands. LOL


No. Exactly opposite. I have very little time on my hands. That's exactly the motivation behind this insanity.

Think about it. In 2 hours, I'm able to watch 8 hours worth of content and have time leftover for family to watch whatever they want to watch. 6 hours out of the day saved, eh?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Where does the second ESPN Deportes channel come from with a different match ?


That's where the dual tuner ViP 622 comes in handy. I recorded both of them matches sequentially, but started playing in parallel few minutes after the 2nd match started recording. Believe me, this technology is incredibly efficient and a great time saver.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I asked the Gaffer over at EPLtalk to get in touch with his contact at Setanta regarding this and if anything is new. I won't put the guy's name here, but he said:



> An agreement has been drawn up, but nothing has been confirmed yet.


Isn't that just a big contradiction in terms?


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

fsquid said:


> I asked the Gaffer over at EPLtalk to get in touch with his contact at Setanta regarding this and if anything is new. I won't put the guy's name here, but he said:
> 
> Isn't that just a big contradiction in terms?


Who said that? Someone from Setanta, DishNet or just some random bloke?

Cheers


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Setanta


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, I'll give Charlie a million bucks if he can sign tonight and get Setanta up and running for the Man U match this weekend.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> OK, I'll give Charlie a million bucks if he can sign tonight and get Setanta up and running for the Man U match this weekend.


Man U v ARSE is on FSC


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

```

```



julesism said:


> Man U v ARSE is on FSC


But he demands to watch it on Setanta and it had better be the Setanta USA on DISH. :grin:

Never mind for those million bucks he could setup how many DirecTV installations, or even buy his own exclusive rights from Fox International. Who would need FSC or Setanta USA if they had disposable million dollars?


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

julesism said:


> Man U v ARSE is on FSC


 It is? It was not listed on FSC's website.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Chandu said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Never mind for those million bucks he could setup how many DirecTV installations, or even buy his own exclusive rights from Fox International. Who would need FSC or Setanta USA if they had disposable million dollars?


I can't get Direct, line of site is blocked. I could move though


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> It is? It was not listed on FSC's website.


Sat. Sep 16 EPL Bolton Middlesbrough 10:00 a.m.

Sat. Sep 16 EPL Watford Aston Villa 12:00 p.m.

Sat. Sep 16 Soccer Super Saturday 4:30 p.m.

Sun. Sep 17 Serie A Lazio Palermo 9:00 a.m.

Sun. Sep 17 EPL Manchester Utd. Arsenal 11:00 a.m.

This is good news .

By the way, who has broadcast rights in North America for La Liga matches? I'd like to see how Ruud is getting along at Real Madrid and watch a match or two with him and Goldenballs.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Gol TV and World Sports HD has rights to some La Liga games.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

By the way folks....

I have posted a couple of Football (soccer) related posts at

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16

This Setanta thread has shown that there are a lot of football fans here and that the posts are quite constructive. Other football related forums seem to contain a huge amount of simply ranting posts and fans calling each other names. So, it seems to me that DBS Talk forums might be a good place for some general football threads.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> I can't get Direct, line of site is blocked. I could move though


You could move to Old Trafford in a luxury box suite and eat prawn sandwiches.


----------



## dah_sab (Jul 12, 2006)

obrienaj said:


> By the way, who has broadcast rights in North America for La Liga matches? I'd like to see how Ruud is getting along at Real Madrid and watch a match or two with him and Goldenballs.


Gol TV


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Chandu said:


> You could move to Old Trafford in a luxury box suite and eat prawn sandwiches.


No, SIr Alex would be mad at me. He doesn't like the prawn sandwich brigade.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> No, SIr Alex would be mad at me. He doesn't like the prawn sandwich brigade.


I bet that old Red Nose was really mad yesterday! 1-0 to the Arse-e-nal, 1-0 to the Arse-e-nal


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been e-mailing E* almost every day using the link provided earlier in this thread. Each time, I get the same polite response that others here have reported. I encourage all futbol fans to continue to send emails....at some point someone will see the light. and we will get the Setanta channels. I even offered to pay for three months up front.....that is a lot cheaper than what I paid for the past few years.

I blame The Reds poor start on my not being able to watch the darby or the Chel#[email protected] (Mom taught me not to type bad words.) match. Superstition my a#$.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Capfacsurf said:


> I have been e-mailing E* almost every day using the link provided earlier in this thread. Each time, I get the same polite response that others here have reported. I encourage all futbol fans to continue to send emails....at some point someone will see the light. and we will get the Setanta channels.


Have you emailed Setanta almost every day ?
It takes two to tango.
Since none of us know the details of the negotiations, how can you be sure that E* is the problem ?
I know for a fact that E* would liike to add the channel.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

You are right, it takes two to tango. 

But I guess I am kinda' like the Kop end, urging my team at Dish on to victory. Or I could take another role and be a prissy prawn eater and just sit on my hands, or an airhead pundit gutless to do anything except criticise. 

Sent another email today, copied Setanta and signed the on-line petition. What you guys done today?


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Capfacsurf said:


> You are right, it takes two to tango.
> 
> But I guess I am kinda' like the Kop end, urging my team at Dish on to victory. Or I could take another role and be a prissy prawn eater and just sit on my hands, or an airhead pundit gutless to do anything except criticise.
> 
> Sent another email today, copied Setanta and signed the on-line petition. What you guys done today?


I e-mailed Eric Sahl over at DISH asking if this whole deal was dead in the water as it seemed to have gone awful quiet. He replied that it wasn't dead and is 'still possible' although that is a far, far cry from how bullish he was about the whole thing last month. If I was a betting man, I'd say that the talks have stalled due to Chalrie boy wanting some sort of special deal. As they say "Don't hold your breath'


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I have received a similar reply - still talking but going slowly. In one interchange, the word "bandwidth" was used and I have to wonder if the Distant Networks issue has resulted in a priority being shifted to complete all the Local In Local markets, which *might* mean a shortage of bandwidth for new national channels until the next satellite comes online.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

AArgh...another weekend and no Setanta. Sending my daily email to Dish and Setanta. Can't they see the tears of desperation on the envelope?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Again, Dish says the talks are going - quote "slowly".

Thus, don't expect anything soon.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

thank god for MaxTv


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Or in other words, you wouldn't be able to experience something like this if you only stuck to one platform out of DISH or DirecTV:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9445/champsleague003qr0.jpg
> 
> I intend to take more screenshots in the future with beautiful World Sport HD (which is exclusive to DISH) and Setanta to emphasize my point.


Yeah, to make my point I took some more shots of content exclusive to both DISH and DirecTV. The premier of them is World Sport HD as mentioned above. I was interested in capturing its picture quality since it is so unique.

If you don't want to know about scoreline of some matches from earlier today (described below), don't click on links below.

One picture captures Barcelona vs. Valencia from World Sport HD on DISH Network, and Nantes vs. Marseilles from Setanta USA on DirecTV side by side. La Liga match is on the bigger display. The source material is in 1080i and the display deinterlaces it to 1080p. The Le Championnat match is obviously on the little display by the side.

Links in high resolution formats. Maximize them to highest possible resolution.

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1696/worldsporthd001qb3.jpg

Here is another screenshot of only World Sport HD.

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/2425/worldsporthd002nl1.jpg

Last but not the least, here are couple of screenshots involving some other sports. One involves cricket action between Australia vs. West Indies from DISH network, along with Coca Cola Championship soccer between Southend vs. Cardiff on Setanta USA.

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2998/cricketandsetantakp9.jpg

Another picture has previously recorded Australian Football playoff action between Fremantle vs. Melbourne, from Setanta USA alongside same cricket match.

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3272/cricketandsetanta001ac0.jpg

As you can see, I'm giving away neither my DISH nor DirecTV! :cheers2:


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

what channel was the cricket on?


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

fsquid said:


> what channel was the cricket on?


With the Dish network logo in the corner, I'd say that was pay-per-view.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

billpa said:


> With the Dish network logo in the corner, I'd say that was pay-per-view.


Yeah, Channel 457 (and for some matches 455).


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have been emailing Setanta continiously asking them if negotiations are still on with DISH and they havent been answering. Did anybody else have the same experience?


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

I always get replies from Dish, but have never heard back from Setanta.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Capfacsurf said:


> I always get replies from Dish, but have never heard back from Setanta.


I always hear back from both, but I have always asked more specific questions when emailing Setanta (such as "will you be showing this soccer league?").


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

lets keep it alive-time to start emailing charlie boy again !!
keep emailing Dish and they (supposedly) forward it to programming unless anyone has a direct email address to use?


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I guess they just don't like me at Setanta. But I am still e-mailing every day. They will get the picture sooner or later.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

Every day........


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

That's nice, but please don't post to this thread every day ! It's *them* you are supposed to bug - not us !


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

All I know is, it's incredible to have the option of listening to Martin Tyler and Andy Gray for Liverpool vs. Galatasaray on Setanta USA - instead of the tired old Derek Ray and Tommy Smyth for Levski Sofia vs. Chelsea on ESPN2. 

Actually I looked into a digital audio switcher hooked to a single amplifier+speaker system. It let me keep switching between above 2 commentaries and Spanish commentaries on ESPN Deportes for Werder Bremen vs. Barcelona and Inter vs. Bayern Muenchen. The displays have all been muted and are nothing more than dumb display devices. The switcher gets either digital optical or digital coax (or even analog RCA) inputs and spits out a single digital coax output. I've been literally in heaven.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

Well don't read the posts then, Kstuart.

When I email I am going to say something about it here, to bump the thread, and hopefully, as PBowie wishes, keep this drive alive. We have missed some great games... that Liverpool would have won..... if I had been able to watch  . Dish and Setanta need to do a deal!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> (q) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. *Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.*


If this thread turns into a spam it will be closed and the users delt with appropriately.

If anyone has anything new to say fine, but repeating the same message or posting off topic notes just to bump the thread WILL be delt with.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

I sit corrected.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Capfacsurf said:


> We have missed some great games... that Liverpool would have won..... if I had been able to watch  . Dish and Setanta need to do a deal!


As I've already illustrated, you should already be able to enjoy those great games, including the Liverpool ones, and still not have to relinquish DISH.

Sure DISH and Setanta need to do a deal. But that shouldn't force you to miss great games right now.

As an example of another incredible game you missed, one of the most classic, enthralling AFL Grand Finals of all times from Melbourne, Australia just finished on Setanta USA. I won't spoil the score here, but to be able to watch such an incredible sport event with LIVE attendance of over 97400, it's truly a fantastic previledge. I think it will go down in history as the best ever AFL Grand Final of all time!!!

So better hurry up and get yer Setanta USA before the next Liverpool match. Oops, that's coming up only in about 4 more hours, I think.


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I missed that match...and the Reds lost. All the more reason for Dish and Setanta to git 'er done! If I wasn't driving 200 miles every weekend taking my son to San Juan Capistrano for his club games, I would really be pissed. As it is, I don't have a lot of time on Saturday or Sunday mornings to sit fuming in front of my Liverpool deprived DLP.


----------



## tthen (Aug 21, 2006)

At this rate I don't think they will ever add Setanta. 

Also, we will never see Manchester United or Chelsea in the same weekend. I have also yet to even see Liverpool on FSC this season. 

I continue to e-mial Dish once a week. 

I always use the DVR to record the mathes. This way I can watch them when I want to. Usally during the weeknights. I don't have to tie up a Saturday.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Okay, Chandu is spamming for another product, and capfacsurf is trying to bump the thread by random sports talk (and joined the Forum just to post in this thread).

As far as Setanta, it is unlikely to be added until January.... Why ?... Because the Distant Networks settlement requires Dish to increase their locals service to 175 markets by December 31st. That takes bandwidth and attention from the engineers and the Programming staff.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Okay, Chandu is spamming for another product...


What?


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, I joined this forum because of my interest in getting Setanta on DISH. I have been lurking about since I joined AVS a few years ago, and especially after I bought VOOM. But the Setanta issue got me off the mark. What caused you to join? Was your rationale more noble than mine?

Random sports talk to bump the thread? FUTBOL is what this thread is about! I want to thank all fans of the beautifull game fwho are working to open DISH's eyes to this massive hole in their sports programming lineup.

But because of the seemingly disproprtionate number of whingeing complainers policing these boards, I am outa' here! Good luck all. 

Go Red's!


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

A recent email from Eric Sahl very apologetic and refering to possible pending discussions with setanta. In the meantime setanta is not returning My emails. Draw Your own conclusions. Iam as distressed as You all are . I love MUnited.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

my god, is this thread still floating about? yawn!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

How about you guys use different email addresses to email Eric Sahl and Setanta? I'm sure these guys use email filters and flag the messages that are repeatedly coming in from the same email addresses. Just a thought. Also, does anyone know the parent company of Setanta? Are they related to News Corp in any way?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been keeping an eye on this thread. Not that I have any interest in the sports that are shown on Setanta, but just to see what amounts to a happy (and QUICK!) resolution to the problem of E* not showing this channel(s). I am rooting for ya.



SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Also, does anyone know the parent company of Setanta? Are they related to News Corp in any way?


Taken directly from Wikipedia.org,



> Ownership: Setanta Sports Group


I find no affiliation with News Corp. Hope this helps~ColAvsFan


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Also, does anyone know the parent company of Setanta? Are they related to News Corp in any way?


 Not possible unless Rupert was actually Irish instead of Australian ! 

Seriously, my guess is that the negotiations have stalled on some point of difference like "length of contract"

Another possibility is that perhaps E* wants some sort of assurance or escape clause related to the fact that the EPL rights in the USA expire at the end of this season. ( E* is mainly interested due to Setanta replacing the EPL PPV broadcasts, and Setanta has no guarantee of having any of those rights after this season.)

I could be way off base with those, but I just wanted to give you guys some idea of what might be holding things up.

Since you understand players' contracts, imagine a player who is the top scorer for a club - but he is now 35 years old. The player's agent might want a 2 year contract, but the club might be unwilling to go more than one year at a time. The fans might say "How can you not sign him, he's our top scorer ?" but that's not the only consideration.

In the case of E* and Setanta, people keep constantly assuming " the problem is that Dish doesn't really want the channel, we need to show Dish how much we want it ". * That assumption is not based on anything. * In fact, the evidence points to the opposite, as E* Director of Programming has stated that Dish would like to have the channel.


----------



## audioblueprint (May 23, 2006)

So what is the best email to send a request letter to setenta and dish??



kstuart said:


> Not possible unless Rupert was actually Irish instead of Australian !
> 
> Seriously, my guess is that the negotiations have stalled on some point of difference like "length of contract"
> 
> ...


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

There are a number of addresses, but I would use for Setanta:

sschannel AT setanta DOT com

and for Echostar, Go to this web page:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/contact_us/index.asp

( web pages have the advantage of automatically bypassing the SPAM filtering. )


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I cant wait for Charlie forever, Ive ordered a 30 day free trial of ITVN for Setanta.
my only thing is, its not a DVR reciever, can I hook up a VCR to it ??????


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

PBowie said:


> Well I cant wait for Charlie forever, Ive ordered a 30 day free trial of ITVN for Setanta.
> my only thing is, its not a DVR reciever, can I hook up a VCR to it ??????


Yes.


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

I gave up on DISH and joined the ITVN crowd. Very decent picture so far with comcast cable


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

A2736 said:


> I gave up on DISH and joined the ITVN crowd. Very decent picture so far with comcast cable


Just wondered, ive got ITVN and am pretty pleased with it
but wondered if anyone had any new news.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Which is what .. "No new news is a good news"?


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

would you care to share the news?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Beckham may be leaving Real Madrid...


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

kstuart said:


> Beckham may be leaving Real Madrid...


I had an exchange of emails last week with Eric Vanwhatever of Dish. He gave me a couple of standard, run-around, canned responses. But when I asked him to reconcile his most recent emails with a quote from an email a couple of weeks prior, he said that the guys in programming are still having discussions with Setanta. There is hope.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I am just about to get Dish, hoping the Fox Soccer Channel will be enough footy for me, but in an ideal world I would get Sentanta as well but I have chosen Dish over Directv so that option has gone.. I have seen the adverts for ITVN - how does it work? It appears you can pay for just the one channel - so could I have Dish Netowrk and then get ITVN just for Sentanta? does it work like that or am I missing a trick??


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

ITVN is over the Internet - you need to have broadband.

Do a web search for more information.


----------



## WanFittit (May 11, 2006)

gooders said:


> I am just about to get Dish, hoping the Fox Soccer Channel will be enough footy for me, but in an ideal world I would get Sentanta as well but I have chosen Dish over Directv so that option has gone.. I have seen the adverts for ITVN - how does it work? It appears you can pay for just the one channel - so could I have Dish Netowrk and then get ITVN just for Sentanta? does it work like that or am I missing a trick??


I took the plunge with ITVN and so now have the luxury of choosing to watch the best available games from either FSC, Setanta, ESPN2 and sometimes GOL. Spoilt for choice really, but the problem with ITVN is that the picture quality is just about OK and there can from time to time be pauses caused by buffering. They do have a nice feature where, VCR like, you can watch a recent match you may have missed.
So bottom line is when you really want to see something (like Man U at Southend) ITVN works. You need to plan on how you're gonna run an ethernet cable from your DSL modem to the ITVN control box which will presumably sit beside your TV. Although you could go wireless if you have the gear.
Ideally though, Dish will carry Setanta asap. That way you avoid all the funky connection hassles, and can switch from the one to the other instantly.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Ideal world I get a season ticket to Goodison Park and fly over in my private jet every Friday night and arrive to watch the mighty toffees win. The real world is i painly sit through Villa/Everton, watch Cahill get injured and our season slowly collapse. 

So I think you're solution is going to keep me happy for the short term. Especially if I can hook it up wirelessly. Cheers WanFitt.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

gooders said:


> Ideal world I get a season ticket to Goodison Park and fly over in my private jet every Friday night and arrive to watch the mighty toffees win. The real world is i painly sit through Villa/Everton, watch Cahill get injured and our season slowly collapse.
> 
> So I think you're solution is going to keep me happy for the short term. Especially if I can hook it up wirelessly. Cheers WanFitt.


in an ideal world you wouldn't support losers like the Toffees or any other team from Liverpool. However there is a good team close by that has a stadium called "The Theatre Of Dreams" and they have an awesome team. Oh and they are going to win The Premmy and UCL this year.

Have you concidered some form of counceling?


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

mruk69 said:


> in an ideal world you wouldn't support losers like the Toffees or any other team from Liverpool. However there is a good team close by that has a stadium called "The Theatre Of Dreams" and they have an awesome team. Oh and they are going to win The Premmy and UCL this year.
> 
> Have you concidered some form of counceling?


Every Saturday afternoon!
I'm just lucky right now that I double up a Colts fan. They rule!
Three days to go until I get the soccer channel..


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

Any hope that the "SETI" added in the uplinks for the week is Setanta?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nope....


----------



## WanFittit (May 11, 2006)

get a move on, you know it makes sense. Surely, you don't want everyone hooking up with Broadband services to get the coverage they want.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Is there a good email address we can use to keep requesting to Dish? I don't want to spam them . That just doesn't help anyone, but at least gently encourage on a monthly basis.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Still no progress on this? I'm down to $25 per month for minimal Dish programming, was keeping the acccount open just in case they got Setanta. Maybe it is not worth the wait and I should ditch Dish altogether? It was nice to see Man U take on "The Special One" this weekend on FSC.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Might have been even nicer if the special one had tasted defeat!
Not that I care one bit for Man U, but time for Chelski to take a fall.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I emailed Dish programming but got the usual generic response.
also emailed Setanta but haven't received a reply.
Im still holding out hope and broadband isnt too bad .

anyone have anything new on the horizon??.....


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

PBowie said:


> I emailed Dish programming but got the usual generic response.
> also emailed Setanta but haven't received a reply.
> Im still holding out hope and broadband isnt too bad .
> 
> anyone have anything new on the horizon??.....


I've heard nothing. What sort of resolution do you get on ITVN?


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

gooders said:


> I've heard nothing. What sort of resolution do you get on ITVN?


Like VHS with some blur when there is lots of motion. Watchable up t0 32 inch TV screen


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

A2736 said:


> Like VHS with some blur when there is lots of motion. Watchable up t0 32 inch TV screen


Sounds as good as Fox Channel so worthwhile then. I've got 42 so rpobably not good picture on that but I plan to get another TV soon and it willl be more in the 28 range so i suspect that will work.

Is there a broadband rate that you need to get a decent consistent stream - i only have 1.5mb at the moment.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

im watching on a 55 inch, its not at all bad but my broadband is between 5-7 mg


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

gooders said:


> Sounds as good as Fox Channel so worthwhile then. I've got 42 so rpobably not good picture on that but I plan to get another TV soon and it willl be more in the 28 range so i suspect that will work.
> 
> Is there a broadband rate that you need to get a decent consistent stream - i only have 1.5mb at the moment.


They are streaming at about 1.2 mbps so You should be ok. Just to warn you as of 4 days ago they stopped the video on demand feature which was great and You could watch any game after the broadcast and within 48hrs although You can record the game using DVD or VHS recorder. Iwouldnt use regular VHS I use Svhs or DVD recorder


----------



## Capfacsurf (Sep 20, 2006)

I was watching a match this weekend on FSC and was forced to watch an add for Setanta Sports! Talk about rubbing salt into the wounds.......


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Capfacsurf said:


> I was watching a match this weekend on FSC and was forced to watch an add for Setanta Sports! Talk about rubbing salt into the wounds.......


The pain will be less this weekend though - Setanta don't have FA Cup games and FSC does!!

I think there might be some PPV ones on Setanta Premium but 'whatever'


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I just called DISH and cancelled my subcription after many years...no Sentanta was the reason I gave.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

setanta is agreat cahenl heop dish or a emxican provider ad it 

fox sprots en spaol coebrture it eh wors one


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You tell 'em Aransay! ... You tell 'em!!


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

obrienaj said:


> I just called DISH and cancelled my subcription after many years...no Sentanta was the reason I gave.


I like your style. That is as good as a reason as i have ever heard. It's not like we are asking them to put this channel on for free - i'm happy to pay more. I just can't see why they wouldn't do it. It makes no sense.

GO COLTS!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd pay 15 bucks a month for Setanta. What's the problem, Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

7thton said:


> I'd pay 15 bucks a month for Setanta. What's the problem, Dish?


Get a few thousand friends to do the same and they will think about it. Got to pay for the space and the rights.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe Beckham's deflection to the US will help to build some interest in the best sport in the world... then Dish will have no choice but to sucumb to it's users.



Brady is going down!! GO COLTS


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

gooders said:


> I like your style. That is as good as a reason as i have ever heard. It's not like we are asking them to put this channel on for free - i'm happy to pay more. I just can't see why they wouldn't do it. It makes no sense.
> 
> GO COLTS!


By the way, when I canceled and told the first operator it was because they did not carry Sentanta, I had to repeat the name several times, she had never heard of it. They then put me throught to an "account specialist" whose job was to try and change my mind. He asked why, and I again mentioned Sentatna ... he had also never heard it. He offered to reduce by bill by $10.00 per month for the next 12 months, if I stayed.. I said no.

So, for the first time in NINE years, I will be without Dish in a few weeks.

Andy.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey 10 bucks is 10 bucks.. lol (a month...for 12 months) 

You could have stayed with DISH.. and for 10 bucks saved - could have subscribed Setanta from Globecast or something like that.. 

And, who knows, in 12 months .. - maybe DISH will have it as well by then


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> By the way, when I canceled and told the first operator it was because they did not carry Sentanta, I had to repeat the name several times, she had never heard of it. They then put me throught to an "account specialist" whose job was to try and change my mind. He asked why, and I again mentioned Sentatna ... he had also never heard it. He offered to reduce by bill by $10.00 per month for the next 12 months, if I stayed.. I said no.
> 
> So, for the first time in NINE years, I will be without Dish in a few weeks.
> 
> Andy.


Why should they have heard of it? It isn't ESPN. It isn't CNN. Do you honestly think that everyone that works at Dish, or Direct, or Comcast for that matter has heard of every channel that is out there. Let's face it, Sentanta or whatever it is ranks right up there with Court-TV as far as desire goes.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> By the way, when I canceled and told the first operator it was because they did not carry Sentanta, I had to repeat the name several times, she had never heard of it. They then put me throught to an "account specialist" whose job was to try and change my mind. He asked why, and I again mentioned Sentatna ... he had also never heard it.


Yeah, because what you have written is not the name of the channel. It might have helped if you knew how to spell its name, so you could have spelled it out to them.

Besides, dropping DISH for Setanta (when they were giving you $10 a month discount) is one of the most ridiculous things to do. Now you have lost access to ESPN Deportes and World Sport HD which are channels exclusive to DISH ***AND*** that money could've been used towards "almost a-la-carte" subscription for Setanta from DirecTV (like the one I've got). It's hard to believe you would want to turn away from that discount.

Hmm, now that I think about it, I wonder if I should try an interesting tactic with DISH. Speak with their customer retention dept. for getting a discount like yours, even though I already get DirecTV from Setanta. How will DISH ever know anything about my DirecTV account?


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Slamminc11 said:


> Why should they have heard of it? It isn't ESPN. It isn't CNN. Do you honestly think that everyone that works at Dish, or Direct, or Comcast for that matter has heard of every channel that is out there. Let's face it, Sentanta or whatever it is ranks right up there with Court-TV as far as desire goes.


You are correct. My point was not clear. The point was that IF Sentanta was a big issue for DISH, or it a soon to be added, the phone reps would have known something about .


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I was only subscribing at the minimum level , so taking their $10 would have me paying $$$ for channels I already receive from other providers. I only want Setanta from Dish and have a tree blocking any access to Direct.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> You are correct. My point was not clear. The point was that IF Sentanta was a big issue for DISH, or it a soon to be added, the phone reps would have known something about .


incorrect. The only people that know about what channels are about to be added are people in programming. Dish employees do not find out about a channel launch until 12-24 hours prior to that channel going live.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

obrienaj said:


> I was only subscribing at the minimum level , so taking their $10 would have me paying $$$ for channels I already receive from other providers. I only want Setanta from Dish and have a tree blocking any access to Direct.


For what it's worth, Setanta is also available from Globecast. Actually, it works out even cheaper than DirecTV. With DirecTV, there is a "near a-la-carte" choice, with Globecast it's 100% a-la-carte.

The only difference is, with DirecTV you sometimes get extra live coverage on Setanta Xtra. You don't get it with Globecast. I've run into some DVR bugs trying to record from both Setanta and Setanta Xtra at the same time, with their crappy DirecTV Plus DVR (R15). Even though it has 2 tuners, it just doesn't deal correctly with Setanta Xtra unless it's set as a manual recording. Otherwise it arbitrarily treats it as PPV content and gives up. I have been lethargic dealing with DirecTV customer support about this issue because first of all, frequency of events on Setanta Xtra I care about is low, and the regular Setanta always shows it on delay sometime or later, so I don't miss it. Maybe one of these days, I'll give them a call just for the heck of it.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I have to say I love it when this topic gets woken up  sucks SS is still not on Dish 

GOONERS going down tomorrow!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It never sleeps. But at least the complaints about Setanta are staying in one thread (unlike Logo).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Did someone say LOGO again? 

LOL, You brought it up yourself this time, JL!


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Chandu said:


> Besides, dropping DISH for Setanta (when they were giving you $10 a month discount) is one of the most ridiculous things to do. Now you have lost access to ESPN Deportes and World Sport HD which are channels exclusive to DISH ***AND*** that money could've been used towards "almost a-la-carte" subscription for Setanta from DirecTV (like the one I've got). It's hard to believe you would want to turn away from that discount.


There are many more ridiculous things to do trust me. Personally i think the man is right. He stuck to his principals . Who care's if they have never heard of it (they are telephone sales people what do you expect) and they (Dish) won't do anything about it, giving in is not the answer. We need more people in the world like you. For example Ticketmaster - they can now charge whatever they like as 'convience charges' because we don't stand up to them. Stand up for what you believe, and you are a fool to critisice people for doing that. Go vote for George Bush or something if that's your attitude.

I'm glad this tread is given a little lifeline every now and then. If i can't get Setenta (or how ever you spell it, and also who cares if someone spells it wrong) then I want to moan about. I'm not going to the extremes of cancelling Dish because I also get FSC which at least keeps me going but I missed everton beating Wigan this week because of my lack of Setenta. 

GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!! BRING ON THE BEARS !  
I have no voice from last night and i'm hung over but what a game!!! (sorry off subject but how often do we get a superbowl - NEVER!!)


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

Chandu said:


> For what it's worth, Setanta is also available from Globecast. Actually, it works out even cheaper than DirecTV. With DirecTV, there is a "near a-la-carte" choice, with Globecast it's 100% a-la-carte.
> 
> The only difference is, with DirecTV you sometimes get extra live coverage on Setanta Xtra. You don't get it with Globecast. I've run into some DVR bugs trying to record from both Setanta and Setanta Xtra at the same time, with their crappy DirecTV Plus DVR (R15). Even though it has 2 tuners, it just doesn't deal correctly with Setanta Xtra unless it's set as a manual recording. Otherwise it arbitrarily treats it as PPV content and gives up. I have been lethargic dealing with DirecTV customer support about this issue because first of all, frequency of events on Setanta Xtra I care about is low, and the regular Setanta always shows it on delay sometime or later, so I don't miss it. Maybe one of these days, I'll give them a call just for the heck of it.


Globecast will cost you 180 bucks for the box and the dish. Plus, I assume you have to pay for the install. You'd be better off with Setanta through ITVN.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Good on ya mate. Those who think World Sport HD is a reason to stay with Dish are crazy. The other day I was watching a Real Madrid game on this channel and every time their was movement the picture was losing focus. Espn deport es is only available on the Latino package. Dish really needs to carry Setanta as Soccer is bringing in big ratings due to its popularity. Hey for the first time we will be able to see Euro 2008 on US tv without having to buy a PPV package as ESPN have won the rights and will broadcast it on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2. This is because of the ratings the World Cup got last year. It has been reported the World Cup pulled in better rating than the World Series did. 
Hey what do I care I am dropping Dish within 2 weeks.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

mruk69 said:


> Hey for the first time we will be able to see Euro 2008 on US tv without having to buy a PPV package as ESPN have won the rights and will broadcast it on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2. This is because of the ratings the World Cup got last year. It has been reported the World Cup pulled in better rating than the World Series did.


GET IN 

Football (real football) is the biggest sport in the world and it's about time that some people realised it.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm beginning to think that the problem *may* be that DirecTV *may* have received _exclusive_ rights to "Setanta Extra".

If so, then E* might not have wanted to offer Setanta at an automatic disadvantage. If you look at the other carriers who offer Setanta, they still have to charge the same $14.99 per month for only one channel. E* might have thought that they do not want to bother offering an automatically inferior version of the Setanta service.

So, they might be a) simply waiting until the end of the exclusivity, or b) trying to get Setanta to charge less for only the one channel.

*Just a guess...*


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

kstuart said:


> I'm beginning to think that the problem *may* be that DirecTV *may* have received _exclusive_ rights to "Setanta Extra".
> 
> If so, then E* might not have wanted to offer Setanta at an automatic disadvantage. If you look at the other carriers who offer Setanta, they still have to charge the same $14.99 per month for only one channel. E* might have thought that they do not want to bother offering an automatically inferior version of the Setanta service.
> 
> ...


Dish network even attempted to get the channel, before Setanta Xtra became available to DirecTV. You know its quite funny that Dish pushes itself to socccer fans. It has rights to south american football for pubs only. Also, they just rececently started broadcasting a channel which has nothing but Brazilian football. So why in the hell do they not have Setanta. Come on you moron give us what we want NOW.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

dish shyouwl also try to get tyc sprots taht directv ahs in it apra todos packge antoehr great option thatd sih shoudlad


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

gooders said:


> Maybe Beckham's deflection to the US will help to build some interest in the best sport in the world... then Dish will have no choice but to sucumb to it's users.


What does this have to do with Rugby?!?!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

gooders said:


> We need more people in the world like you. For example Ticketmaster - they can now charge whatever they like as 'convience charges' because we don't stand up to them. Stand up for what you believe, and you are a fool to critisice people for doing that. Go vote for George Bush or something if that's your attitude.


You know nothing about me, if you're extrapolating one comment of mine (taking $10 discount from DISH) like that to draw bigger conclusions about me. After all, comparing "not having Setanta on DISH" to far more critical and important things in life you have to worry about in politics is beyond absurd. There is no God-given right that Setanta must be carried on every platform like DISH. I'm just hoping you were drunk when you wrote that.

Also, while you lot are busy whinging about not having Setanta on DISH, I'm busy enjoying Setanta + Setanta Xtra + FSC + GolTV + World Sport HD + ESPN Deportes + Fox Sports en Espanol and bunch of other stuff on DISH + DirecTV with my attitude.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

7thton said:


> Globecast will cost you 180 bucks for the box and the dish. Plus, I assume you have to pay for the install. You'd be better off with Setanta through ITVN.


When you said "you", were you referring to me personally? I'm already better off with Setanta through DirecTV, which gives Setanta Xtra too.

I was merely suggesting another alternative to obrienaj, if he could've kept DISH, take their $10 a month discount and get Setanta through Globecast. Of course, it wouldn't give him Setanta Xtra, but maybe that could've been OK for him. ITVN could have been another alternative for him too, as you say. Again, no Setanta Xtra available on ITVN, which is something to consider.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Those who think World Sport HD is a reason to stay with Dish are crazy.


I think so. And if you want to call me crazy for thinking that, I'm very honored to be called crazy.



> The other day I was watching a Real Madrid game on this channel and every time their was movement the picture was losing focus.


For the record, I've never had any picture quality issues with World Sport HD like you mention. It may have something specifically to do with your display.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Araxen said:


> What does this have to do with Rugby?!?!


Nothing.

And it also doesn't have anything to do with Dutch Eredivisie, Le Championnat de France, Coca Cola Championship, UEFA Cup, Rugby League, Gaelic Football or Australian Football.

And your point is?


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Chandu said:


> You know nothing about me, if you're extrapolating one comment of mine (taking $10 discount from DISH) like that to draw bigger conclusions about me. After all, comparing "not having Setanta on DISH" to far more critical and important things in life you have to worry about in politics is beyond absurd. There is no God-given right that Setanta must be carried on every platform like DISH. I'm just hoping you were drunk when you wrote that.


No there is no 'god-given' right, but that is the whole point of this thread. We have Dish, and we want Setanta because we love premiership football. We are willinging to pay for it but I don't want to subscribe to another satalite just to get one channel. I don't have that sort of money lying around.

You only had to watch the Arsenal vs Man U game at the weekend to know that it is the best league in the world by a far. I want every premiership possible.

And yes I am always drunk, it's not a bad way to be. Don't take things so personally. If you're not interesting in supporting our need for Setenta on Dish there are other threads you can go contribute to.


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

gooders said:


> You only had to watch the Arsenal vs Man U game at the weekend to know that it is the best league in the world by a far. .


I was an Henry fan for a few minutes, that's for sure! It's weird because in the first half the two announcers were discussing the fact that Henry doesn't do well with the headers----but that goal SMOKED!


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I was saddened by Henry's goal in extra time, but it was a good goal, and will keep the title race alive. in the end tho, the mighty United will prevail-resistance is futile...

And as for Setanta- although I have ITVN its just passable but better than nothing
the thing with Setanta is- its a PPV channel and all Dish needs to work out is how much they get from it and the bandwidth ! they dont have to add it to any programming packages for crying out loud !

C'mon Charlie get with the game !!


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Chandu said:


> I think so. And if you want to call me crazy for thinking that, I'm very honored to be called crazy.
> 
> For the record, I've never had any picture quality issues with World Sport HD like you mention. It may have something specifically to do with your display.


Chandubhai, it was not my display the problem was the picture quality. The picture could not keep up with the movement, so every sudden move looked out of focus.

Also, one thing that really pisses me off about WSHD is you don't know whether the game is live or six months old. They repeat too many games. To tell you the truth I am about done with all the repeats on the Voom channels.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

mruk69 said:


> Chandubhai, it was not my display the problem was the picture quality. The picture could not keep up with the movement, so every sudden move looked out of focus.
> 
> Also, one thing that really pisses me off about WSHD is you don't know whether the game is live or six months old. They repeat too many games. To tell you the truth I am about done with all the repeats on the Voom channels.


Something that gets me - is that some of the animated advertising boards at the stadiums are so bright and neon they really ruin the viewing experience. It seems much worse in Spain and HD really brings out the worse in them!! I've had some focus problems but then i'm used to watchign the terrible picture on FSC so all is fair in lover and war!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Also, one thing that really pisses me off about WSHD is you don't know whether the game is live or six months old. They repeat too many games.


Now come on, that can't be a real excuse, could it? You would know by now that there is 1 premium La Liga LIVE match on a weekend. It is very easy to schedule one for recording by looking at schedules from worldsporthd.com or multiple other sites such as soccertv.com . If you're following this sport in this country, it doesn't take long to recognize these are not mainstream events. If you're not willing to take up that much effort to look up schedules, I don't know what to tell you. You're not going to have 10000 TV channels, news papers, radio stations and co-workers screaming about them to you, like some NFL playoff match. It is implicitly understood that you're going to take that extra effort. If you don't have the bandwidth for that, maybe you're better off following mainstream American sports.

Still don't know which specific Real Madrid match with focus problems you're talking about. Last night, I got finished watching recording of Barcelona vs. Gimnastic from Sunday, and I can tell you the picture quality was absolutely stunning. There were no motion related artifacts. If it matters, my display's native resolution is 1080p. I've set the output resolution of ViP622 to 1080i. DISH broadcasts World Sport HD in 1080i. The video processor inside my display deinterlaces 1080i to 1080p and I'm assuming it is doing a reasonably good job of fixing motion related artifacts.

I've heard progressive pictures look lot better when watching pictures with lot of motion, e.g. various codes of football sports. If it's worth exercise, try setting your receiver's output resolution to 720p instead of 1080i and see if that makes things any better.


----------

